# Sunglasses!



## basshunter25 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok I am kinda sick of buying cheap sunglasses and Im looking at buying a nice pair. I want to know what glasses you guys are wearing and what you think about them. I am seriously looking at the Oakley Straight Jackets which are polarized(obviously) and are fishing specific. They have a frame around the lenses, lightweight, and have rubber on the sides that hold to your head well. Looks like I could find a pair for 180 which comes with a one year warranty. I am looking to spend around 100-200? Let me know what you think.
Thanks 

https://www.sportsunlimitedinc.com/oakley-polarized-straight-jacket-fishing-sunglasses-24-018.html


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2010)

I have some Maui jims which are great, and some cheapies that you can tell are cheapies. I have been looking for a new pair, and I just got an email from BassPro that Costa Delmar has the 580P lens. Looks good. My next pair will be some Costas.

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CFPageC?storeId=10151&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&appID=86411&APPsection=index&cm_sp=Costa580p2010_EMAIL&om_rid=AUqPS3&om_mid=_BMP0K0B8OUn$So&


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 15, 2010)

ive got the oakleys, nuttin but awsome

im a super cheap-o and wore 5 dollar shades untill i finially broke down and got these. wont have anything else now


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 15, 2010)

The only thing I have against Oakleys is that those rubber "ear socks" will swell and split and then you have to buy the whole frame sides to replace them. They won't just sell you the "socks".

I'm currently wearing a pair of these for fishing:







https://www.solarbat.com/


----------



## cali27 (Jul 15, 2010)

My buddy has oakley polarized and they look great. I just use strike king polarized glasses and they work just the same. Tried his on last time we were out, i noticed no diffrence other than price. 
Monsta White by Strike King - $25
Antix by Oakley - $230


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 15, 2010)

I use the Strike King "Pro Blocker" Glasses from Walmart.


----------



## Brine (Jul 15, 2010)

Never heard anyone complain about the quality of Costas. For me, it's all about comfort, regardless of price. I've had some cheapos for years that fit good that I still wear and I've worn some glass lens Maui Jims that over the course of the day start to hurt from the added weight on my nose.

Doesn't help that my head is the size of a 5 gallon bucket. I'd do your best to buy them in person and try them on before buying them online.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a pair of polarized sunglasses from Mountain Equipment Co-Op (my second pair actually). They are a great pair of glasses for $80.

https://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442620586&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302886710&bmUID=1279223103998

Just got my LL Bean polarized bi-focal sunglasses in the mail and they are awesome.

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/51528?from=SR&feat=sr

My days of spending more than $100 on sunglasses have been over for awhile!! :roll:


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 15, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> I have a pair of polarized sunglasses from Mountain Equipment Co-Op (my second pair actually). They are a great pair of glasses for $80.
> 
> https://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442620586&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302886710&bmUID=1279223103998
> 
> ...




I have went through two pairs of 160 maui jims, I cant seem to keep up with them.. I buy the berkleys at walmart for 20 bux and I have had the same pair for 1 year...


----------



## Rat (Jul 15, 2010)

When I have my contacts in I wear either my Oakley Juliet frames with black polarized lenses or, when fishing under cloudy skies, my Bolle Limit frames in brown polarized lenses. Both frames fit me very well and will wear all day long with out any discomfort. 

My prescription sunglasses are Ray Ban modified aviators with black polarized lenses. They are metal framed as well and bend some, so it is a little more work to keep them tuned; but not bad really. 

All three manufacturers have parts readily available if you loose a nose piece or something. I also wear Ray Ban and Oakley non-shaded prescription lenses. Having had to wear glasses my whole life I can tell you the better the glasses the more expensive they are. Cheap glasses are for people who are gluttons for punishment! :mrgreen: 

All of my glasses also meet or exceed ANSI Z87.1 testing standards. 

Oakley and Ray Ban = $300 give or take 
Bolle = $150
[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/iEjcwvKH5FM&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/iEjcwvKH5FM&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 15, 2010)

Just a bit of interesting info: https://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704518904575365362932852610.html


----------



## perchin (Jul 15, 2010)

Makes me even madder about paying for the ray-ban's, then a week later watching them dive into the 900' silver lake... :evil:


----------



## poolie (Jul 15, 2010)

Got a pair of these and like um...



Quackrstackr said:


> The only thing I have against Oakleys is that those rubber "ear socks" will swell and split and then you have to buy the whole frame sides to replace them. They won't just sell you the "socks".
> 
> I'm currently wearing a pair of these for fishing:
> 
> ...


----------



## free jonboat (Jul 15, 2010)

i have a pair of straight jackets and love them, i would HIGHLY recommend them.


----------



## basshunter25 (Jul 15, 2010)

free jonboat said:


> i have a pair of straight jackets and love them, i would HIGHLY recommend them.



What lenses do you have in them?


----------



## russ010 (Jul 16, 2010)

I've used Oakleys (military issued most of them... including straight jackets), but I just didn't like them.

I've got a pair of Wiley X that are great...

But I just got a pair of these costa del mar's with the 580 lenses (green mirror) and it's AMAZING the difference you can see underwater. I got mine off ebay for $150. I just did a check for the 580 lenses in green, but didn't see any. They retail for around $250. https://costadelmar.com/store/BVMod...roductid=770f1abc-2d51-4064-8101-234afa50bd3e


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 16, 2010)

You got a steal on those. Are the side shields removeable?

I looked for a deal on them for months before I bought the Solar Bats that I have now.

The thing that scares me about buying a pair of 580s on ebay is getting ripped off with a pair of knockoffs.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 16, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> The thing that scares me about buying a pair of 580s on ebay is getting ripped off with a pair of knockoffs.



I hear ya, me too... but I contacted Costa after I got them with the UPC and they told me they were under warranty (thank goodness)


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jul 16, 2010)

Whatever brand you decide on, I suggest you find a pair you like in store, and the purchase them on Ebay. I just bought a new pair of Costa Blackfin 580s in Siver Mirror for $139 on Ebay. At Bass Pro theyre $269 +tax


----------



## redbug (Jul 16, 2010)

they look a lot like my Ocean Wave glasses with the green mirror finish If they work like mine you will love them.
I was lucky and had them as a sponsor for a while and was able to pick up 2 pair for the price of one.
they have held up very well so far in the 3 years i have had them I still haven't opened one pair yet
good luck with them


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 16, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Whatever brand you decide on, I suggest you find a pair you like in store, and the purchase them on Ebay.



I did the same thing and saved some money.

I've had my Costa Del Mar Man O War 580s (green mirror) for a couple years now, and they are second to none. Anyone that says polarized is polarized and Walmart shades are the same as Costas has never been on the water for a long time with both pairs of sunglasses.


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2010)

Glass vs plastic (polycarbonate)


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 16, 2010)

Definitely glass if it is of good optical quality.


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Definitely glass if it is of good optical quality.



I agree, nothing beats glass. But the glasses are heavier.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 16, 2010)

Jim said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely glass if it is of good optical quality.
> ...



I can't tell the difference in weight between my WileyX Blink (plastic lense) and my Costa 580s (glass)... if they are heavier, then I'm missing it


----------



## pelagicbldr (Jul 16, 2010)

In my opinion, costas are as far as you need to look. After buying a pair for a trip to fish sails in guatemala, I"ve been hooked for years now. I broke them once in 8 years and they replaced for half price of retail. My fault,not the glasses,they haven't failed in 5 years now wearing them about 300 days a year. Worth every penny.....last pair you'll pay full price for!!


----------



## basshunter25 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses. I assumed I would get alot of opinions and that the overall view would be you get what you pay for. I just put in an order for the Oakley Straight Jackets black with shallow blue iridium lens. I figure if its good enough for kvd its good enough for me. I wanted the shallow blue which are specific for lakes rivers and streams and of course they are on back order. I have always liked oakley sunglasses (styles, fit, quality) and after trying a few on at the sunglass store I made up my mind. No costas at the store around here and I didn't want to buy some without trying them on first, but Ill have to check them out next time I run across some.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 18, 2010)

Very good question with great answers. I guess my Walgreen specials may find a drawer to live in very soon. I am a photographer and need my eyes to survive (literally) and wear sunglasses for protection from UV and harsh sunlight.....but I never really thought that my cheepo glasses were not giving me the protection that I need. The added benefit of good polarized/UV coated lenses might make this self proclaimed tightwad look into some better options. Thanks guys!


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 18, 2010)

I wore the Oakley Half Jackets for 5 years. Bought them when I graduated highschool. I replaced the lenses in them once because I abused them and they were very scratched. My girlfriend bought me a pair of the Oakley Flack Jackets this past fall. Both glasses had polarized lenses. The Half Jackets had the Fire Iridium and my Flack Jackets have the Black Iridium.

I had to replace the ear and temple rubber pieces a few times on the Half Jackets. All I did was went to my local sunglass hut and they had replacement sets. The ear pieces, temple pieces, and nose pieces ran like $11.


My Dad wears Costa Del Mars. Not sure what the model is on them but he loves them.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 23, 2010)

Have you got your glasses yet?

I got a catalog in the mail last night full of stuff that I could use my credit card rewards points on. They had two pair of Maui Jims that I really liked but I was afraid that they would be too small for my head after reading about them on the MJ site. I searched around some more and found that I could also get Oakley Flak Jackets in a fishing specific lens. I'm not sure which of the two lenses they have (they didn's specify but I suspect they are the shallow blue) but I went ahead and ordered them. I figured sunglasses were a better choice than a set of pots and pans or a toaster oven. :lol:


----------



## ShadowWalker (Jul 23, 2010)

cali27 said:


> My buddy has oakley polarized and they look great. I just use strike king polarized glasses and they work just the same. Tried his on last time we were out, i noticed no diffrence other than price.
> Monsta White by Strike King - $25
> Antix by Oakley - $230


While this is the case for a lot of people, it isn't for me. I have had oakley's and what not since I was young (my dad loves Oakley). When I needed a pair of polarized glasses I bought a cheap pair of Strike Kings. After a couple hours of wearing them I had a terrible headache. I picked up a pair of higher end polarized glasses on clearance from work (originally 200, and my price after employee discount and what not ended up being about $20), and have never had the headaches.

It could have been the polarization process or materials used, or lens shape. I don't know. But I refuse to let cheap sunglasses ruin my day.


----------



## island fever (Jul 23, 2010)

Has anyone tried EDGE safety glasses? I work in construction so I wear tinted saftey glasses daily but been meaning to upgrade to polarized. I won't buy pricey ones because I am constantly loosing them. These are the ones I'm thinking about getting and there under $40.

Edge Kazbek Polarized Blue Mirror Lens

*Compliance: Compliant with ANSI Z87.1+ 2003 standards and meets U.S. Military Eyewear Ballistic Impact Resistance Requirements - MIL-PRF-31013 clause 3.5.1.1, MIL-V-43511 clause 3.5.10*


----------



## bassonater (Jul 25, 2010)

got a pair of costas an love them ,people with alot of cranial diameter can't wear oakleys because they put a ton of pressure on the temples


----------



## kriegersa (Jul 26, 2010)

one brand that i will stick with are Costa del mar. by far surpass oakley (in my opinion, i've owned both) living in alabama and fishing off the murky tenn. river i would be dead in the water if i didn't bring my costa's ever where i go. 

https://www.costadelmar.com/


----------



## Zum (Jul 26, 2010)

You guys got me looking.I like the look of the costa del mar "man o war".
Worried abit by ebay as well,this quote at the end of one seller made me laugh.
"These are GUARANTEED AUTHENTIC, if you can prove that they are not authentic, I will refund you 120% of the total including shipping, fly you over to my house and cook you a steak and lobster dinner "
Wife might shoot me if I buy a pair,have a bad habit of throwing my glasses overboardswatting flies or adjusting hat.
Put them on my hat forget them,fling them off or when motoring they fly off.
Was blue/stiper fishing one day and thought a fish surfaced right next to the boat,casted multiple times in the area,no raises.Wasn't till later that I noticed my glasses were missing....


----------



## arkansasnative (Jul 26, 2010)

just ordered me a pair of green and black Costa del mar 580 man o wars!!! i hope they come in by next friday when i go to florida! found them on ebay for $165 free shipping BRAND NEW! it was an ebay store that had 99.9% positive feedback from over 1000 people!


----------



## waterboy (Jul 27, 2010)

call me paranoid but I refuse to get contacts and stick something in my eye :roll: so I'm stuck using the clip-on style polarized shades. it's better than nothing...


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have been wearing brown polarized arnett and spy glasses for years. Love em. Nice, light weight & tough. The brown tint is light enough to let you see everything yet kill the harsh sun. I have owned real glass Ray Bans and Maui Jims. I thought they were a bit to heavy. Best thing you can do is to try on glasses somewhere before purchasing. There are many things you may not like about glasses such as weight, the way they fit your nose and ears etc. Last thing you want is to shell out a bunch of money for something that gives you a headache.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 27, 2010)

Zum said:


> You guys got me looking.I like the look of the costa del mar "man o war".
> Worried abit by ebay as well,this quote at the end of one seller made me laugh.
> "These are GUARANTEED AUTHENTIC, if you can prove that they are not authentic, I will refund you 120% of the total including shipping, fly you over to my house and cook you a steak and lobster dinner "
> Wife might shoot me if I buy a pair,have a bad habit of throwing my glasses overboardswatting flies or adjusting hat.
> ...



get you some of these - as long as you keep them around your neck, you'll never lose another pair of sunglasses - and a lot of times you'll forget they are around your neck... https://www.cablz.com/

I have the monofilament version.. not the steel. And the 12" is a lot less extruding from the back of your head than the 14". I can drive and never notice when they hit my headrest in the truck. https://cablz.amazonwebstore.com/Monoz-12-Blue-Monofilament-Eyewear-Holders/M/B002C48SRO.htm


----------



## basshunter25 (Sep 1, 2010)

Finally got my sunglasses today! Of course it is rainy and overcast. I did try them on and the fit is amazing. They have rubber on the sides that really hold my head. I think I could scuba dive with these things on! I will update after I take them fishing and hopefully see some sun.


----------



## azekologi (Sep 1, 2010)

basshunter25 said:


> Finally got my sunglasses today! Of course it is rainy and overcast. I did try them on and the fit is amazing. They have rubber on the sides that really hold my head. I think I could scuba dive with these things on! I will update after I take them fishing and hopefully see some sun.



Man, I started reading this thread thinking it was brand new, and really wanted to post my opinion, then I looked at the dates of the replies and realized that I was behind the times on this one. :? 

Anyway, basshunter, I hope that you like the glasses you got, sounds like the Oakley's right? Cool. I've had a few pair of Oakley's, a few RayBan's, a pair of Maui Jim's, and now I wear Bolle, which have an prescription insert (you get the style of an Oakley wrap-around, with the [strike]convenience[/strike] necessity of your rx, without the cost of prescription Oakley's ($400+ :shock.

Well, let us know how they fair on the lake. I think you made a good choice!


----------



## Zum (Sep 1, 2010)

I ended up buying some costas,with the lenses that you can switch,3 colors.
Hope they last for a bit or I don't throw them overboard.


----------



## azekologi (Sep 1, 2010)

Zum said:


> I ended up buying some costas,with the lenses that you can switch,3 colors.



My Bolle's came with changeable lenses too. I use the black polarized ones 90% of the time, but the orange (hi-vis) and semi-clear (smoke) ones come in handy too.


----------



## MadCatX (Sep 1, 2010)

Pair of polars from Bass Pro Shop -

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10208074_650008001_650000000_650008000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL

I did put a strap on them considering my Oakleys met their fate swimming in the Chattahoochee river.


----------



## kairo (Sep 1, 2010)

keep an eye on www.steepandcheap.com. I have 2 pairs of Oakleys I picked up from there for under $50 each. They also have Maui Jim's, Costa's, Smith's, and some other's on occasion. Pretty good deals almost all of the time.


----------



## Doug (Sep 2, 2010)

waterboy,

I have a pair of prescription Costa's and they work great. Most companies that sell sunglasses now also sell prescription sunglasses. If you have insurance and are getting a reduction on the cost of your contacts or glasses you can usually get prescription sunglasses. I did this when I did not need to change my prescription for my regular street glasses, just got the sunglasses instead.

Hope this helps,

Doug


----------

